# Smoked Chicken Galantine with Country Pate'



## chef jimmyj

I want to thank the Judges and everyone that voted for me for this honor.

Chicken Galantines have a long history as a classic European " Elegant " preparation for the Royalties elaborate banquets...More recently Decorated Galantines are frequently presented on Grand Buffet's on Cruise Ships and in high end Hotels like the Ritz Carlton properties...Because of all this every young Chef is trained to make these...They are most frequently stuffed, poached, decorated and served cold but can be hot as well...I have made traditional Galantines before but since I came here I wanted to change it up and smoke one...Galantines can be filled with just about anything, think Fattie with Wings!

I chose to do a French Country Sausage (pate') stuffed Galantine so I started with an 8Lb Oven Stuffer Roaster and 2.5LBs of Ground Pork...The Boning of the Chicken is fairly easy and Chef Jacque Pepin has a great video on the technique so I didn't do a tutorial on it, but check it out...








There is a little bit of a variety of Herbs and Spices in this recipe as well as the Garnish in the Sausage...I chose to use garnish that would add color so I used Cooked Carrot, Roasted Red Peppers, Baby Spinach and Hard Boiled Eggs...I had this picture in my head where, when sliced you would see the 4 carrots in the corners of the filling with concentric circles of Spinach, then Pepper with the white and yellow egg in the center...I laid out the Bird then placed a layer of Sausage about 1 " thick, the 4 Carrots seperated by sausage a layer of Spinach, a layer of Red Peppers and the Eggs down the center...You can see in the final pics it didn't quite work out. We pulled the sides of the Chicken up and as soon as any pressure was applied them  Eggs...Shot out across the counter and on to the floor! Sorry I don't have assembly Pics, Cheffie Daughter Casey was home and helping me but both of us had Sausage and Chicken Juice covered hands so the next Pic is the Stuffed, Rolled and Tied Chicken...













I rubbed the outside down with a new Pate Spice Chix Rub...It is really different...Then the Bird went into the New MES 40 for a Smoke at 225*F with some Hickory flavored TBS...













This is about 2 hours in...I know I need to clean the Window!...At this point the Galantine weighs in at about 10Lbs it is 3PM and I figure 45 minutes per pound, to get to 165*F, so I should be Golden by 11PM...At 7PM I'm on schedule and the IT hits 138*F...we are on a roll...11PM and the IT is at 157*F and...STALLS!...12AM- 157*, 1AM-158*, 2AM- 160* at 3AM the Bird is at  an IT of 163*F, has been in for 12 hours and I'm TIRED!

The bird comes out of the Smoker, rests on the counter and into the Refrigerator until I get some Sleep...







Out of the refer the color is nice but not as dark as I expected...Time to make the Bird Pretty!...I used some left over Spinach and some Fennel Fronds with slices of Carrot cut into Flowers to decorate the top...The whole deal is then Glazed with Aspic to make it shine...Aspic is just Jello made of clear meat or vegetable broth...I added 2 envelopes of Knox Gelatin to 2 Cups of Vegetable Broth, let it Bloom for ten minutes, heated to 180*F then chilled in an Ice Bath to thicken to the consistency of warm Honey...Here I made a mistake, I should have Glazed the bird once before I decorated so it would stick better...I just made my pattern and poured/brushed the Aspic on...













Let it Chill for an hour to set...This is out side it was 32*F...Then slice and arrange for presentation and Service...



















 Thanks for Checking this out...Recipes to Follow...JJ


----------



## sausageboy

Voting? Judges?

Where did this take place?

This place is dis-conjointed!

Looks real fancy!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj

Here are the Recipes...

Pate' Spice

1tsp Grnd Clove

1tsp Grnd Ginger

1tsp Grnd Nutmeg

1tsp Paprika

4tsp Dry Basil

1tsp Grnd Black Pepper

1tsp Grnd White Pepper

8ea  Dry Bayleaves, crumbled

2T   Dry Thyme

2tsp Dry Marjoram

Place all in a spice grinder and pulse into a powder.

This is Strong Stuff...A little goes a long way.

Pate' Spice Chix Rub

4T Turbinado Sugar

1T Kosher Salt

2T Paprika

1tsp Gran. Garlic

1tsp Gran. Onion

1tsp Cayenne

1tsp Black Pepper

1tsp Pate' Spice

Combine all and mix well, grind if desired.

Makes 1/2 Cup.

French Country Sausage (Pate')

5Lbs Ground Pork

2oz Brandy

2ea Clove Garlic

1/4C Chopped Onion

1T Salt

1T Black Pepper

2tsp Pate' Spice

Puree everything but the Pork in a food processor.

Mix well with meat and stuf into casing or use as needed.

So there you go...JJ


----------



## bmudd14474

SausageBoy said:


> Voting? Judges?
> Where did this take place?
> This place is dis-conjointed!
> 
> Looks real fancy!!!
> 
> 
> :sausage:



SausageBoy the throwdown went on all of December and was featured on the homepage. Voting went on for a week. You must not been around or not paying attentions. Sorry you missed out on it.





JJ looks great. Thanks again for entering.


----------



## scarbelly

Great job Jimmy. Awesome recipe and you thought no one liked it LOL


----------



## africanmeat

JJ it is a great one you deserve the judges vote, it is really Professional done. i copy it and well do it one day to impress my friends.


----------



## SmokinAl

Awesome job JJ! Definitely a winner!


----------



## daveomak

JJ, morning... That is a beauty and I'll bet delish.... If the eggs had cooperated that would have been something to behold when sliced.... You impress me my friend... Dave


----------



## chef jimmyj

Thanks Dave...Yeah me and Casey were cracking up when the Eggs shot out both ends...The dog thought it was Great too!...It sounded good in my head but I neglected to take in to consideration that both Eggs and Roasted Red Peppers are SLIPPERY!...That's what I love about food, and SMF, I been cooking since I could see over the stove and I am constantly learning something new...JJ


----------



## big twig

Very awesome Chef! Congrats on the judges choice win! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 As soon as I saw the entries I knew I didn't have a chance.

I remember seeing that Pepin episode and thinking, he must be a chicken whisperer, food works for him he doesn't work for food, that chicken was jumping out of it's bones. Definitely one of my favorite chefs to watch.


----------



## DanMcG

Off the wall JJ and I guess that's why you got my vote. I love a stuffed boneless bird, and thought the carrots were over the top. thanks for sharing the recipe


----------



## chef jimmyj

BIG TWIG said:


> Very awesome Chef! Congrats on the judges choice win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as I saw the entries I knew I didn't have a chance.
> 
> I remember seeing that Pepin episode and thinking, he must be a chicken whisperer, food works for him he doesn't work for food, that chicken was jumping out of it's bones. Definitely one of my favorite chefs to watch.


Thanks BT, Chef Pepin is awesome, I once saw a demo where he deboned a Chicken in under 30 second and most of it was done without a knife...JJ

 




DanMcG said:


> Off the wall JJ and I guess that's why you got my vote. I love a stuffed boneless bird, and thought the carrots were over the top. thanks for sharing the recipe


Thanks Dan...Give the Country Sausage a try. It has a really nice flavor...JJ


----------



## mballi3011

And you got my vote to cause I know how hard they are to make. Thanks for the recipe to. I'm not sure if I will make one but I can maybe but maybe not to.


----------



## chef jimmyj

mballi3011 said:


> And you got my vote to cause I know how hard they are to make. Thanks for the recipe to. I'm not sure if I will make one but I can maybe but maybe not to.


Thanks Mark, I really appreciate your support!...The deboning of the Chicken is really not that bad, the tricky part is closing and tying the bird...You can also go Mini and just do a Country Sausage stuffed Boneless Leg Quarter, called a Balantine, or a stuffed, pounded Breast...I'm betting Alelovers Pastry Wrap would be awesome here too...JJ


----------



## jrod62

JJ, looks great !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  thanks for the link to the video . Is it as easy as Chef Jacque Pepin makes it looks to debone a chicken?

cant wait to try it .


----------



## chef jimmyj

jrod62 said:


> JJ, looks great !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the link to the video . Is it as easy as Chef Jacque Pepin makes it looks to debone a chicken?
> 
> cant wait to try it .


Absolutely!...Watch a couple of times then go for it...It is really amazing how easily the meat pulls away from the bone with just hand strength...Check out SmokinAl's post too, he uses a method that uses more Knife work but works as well...Thanks for your comment...JJ


----------



## sound1

Awesome job JJ...I'm betting the combination of flavors was outstanding.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Your da man


----------



## jrod62

Chef JimmyJ said:


> jrod62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> JJ, looks great !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the link to the video . Is it as easy as Chef Jacque Pepin makes it looks to debone a chicken?
> 
> cant wait to try it .
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!...Watch a couple of times then go for it...It is really amazing how easily the meat pulls away from the bone with just hand strength...Check out* SmokinAl's *post too, he uses a method that uses more Knife work but works as well...Thanks for your comment...JJ
Click to expand...

I seen Al post .(he did a great job on the step by step) got both your and his save to my "evernote" file. like I said can't wait to try it.


----------



## mballi3011

I to watched and tried the de-boning of a chicken by Jacque Pepin. He did it in 2.5 minutes and thats with explaining the whole process. Nw I did it the first time in about 30 minutes and I didn't show how to nobody.


----------



## chefrob

nice job JJ....got my vote. i had the pleasure of working with JP for a day.......he is so grounded for an icon.


----------



## venture

Where do these posts get lost?

Great job, JJ!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

